# Social Welfare Fraud / what can you do about it



## donee (13 Aug 2009)

i work for myself  in a  construction related business.  the way it is im sick of wasting my time pricing jobs that i know if i price it to include tax prsi etc i wont get it. there seems to be that many people that can price jobs so cheaply that they cannot possibly be paying any of the above. i have 3 young children myself so i know how hard things are, but its forcing me into a position where im going to have to do this myself. talking to suppliers they tell me that alot of the work is being done by people who have been laid off by other companies . the consumer is obviously getting a great one off deal but surely we are now in an advanced race to the bottom.


----------



## so-crates (13 Aug 2009)

If you have evidence of specific fraud you can (and should) report it.


----------



## gembem (13 Aug 2009)

Just be careful if you do decide to report someone for committing social welfare fraud because the one thing we all need to remember is that more than likely we all know someone who during the booming years were getting money off the social welfare system that we knew they shouldn't be getting but for the majority of us we weren't struggling so we didn't mind and said nothing, but it's now when we are struggling that we want to report them because we don't think it's fair so really we'd be reporting them out of jealousy more so than the fact that it's wrong, it was wrong during the booming years too but we didn't mind then!


----------



## LS400 (13 Aug 2009)

When you are trying to run a legit business, its got to be fustrating for you. I think one time not to long ago, it was seen as taboo to even concider asking for cash only. It was more a wink and a nod. I wonder with all we know about certain political individuals over recent years, have people just thrown caution to the wind. Its a fact of life cash jobs gone on for years, I just think its seen as been more acceptable these days.


----------



## bren1916 (14 Aug 2009)

gembem said:


> Just be careful if you do decide to report someone for committing social welfare fraud because the one thing we all need to remember is that more than likely we all know someone who during the booming years were getting money off the social welfare system that we knew they shouldn't be getting but for the majority of us we weren't struggling so we didn't mind and said nothing, but it's now when we are struggling that we want to report them because we don't think it's fair so really we'd be reporting them out of jealousy more so than the fact that it's wrong, it was wrong during the booming years too but we didn't mind then!


 
It was *fraud* then and is still *fraud *now.


----------



## gembem (14 Aug 2009)

I'm well aware that it's fraud thank you very much....I was giving an *opinion*


----------

